# [Solved] Problems configuring new AMD RX550

## sibercat

So, I've been at this for a few days now, upgrading my system from an Nvidia GeForce 730 to the RX550 I got recently.

I followed the Gentoo Wiki guide for configuring the open source amdgpu drivers, and have uninstalled the old proprietary x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers package. I enabled all the indicated kernel options (and also included a few more polaris12 firmware blobs that were reported missing in my dmesg logs.) I've also updated from gentoo-sources 4.9.72 to 4.15.18

I've changed over my VIDEO_CARDS variable to match the wiki guide as well, and have done a system update by running 

```
emerge --deep --newuse --update world
```

I've got my system into a mildly usable state, but I've got two big problems. First, whenever I change resolution or refresh rate in XFCE, my whole system locks up. I've worked around this with a file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d to set my monitor resolution how I want on boot.

```
# Crafted to work around strange bug, where changing xorg server settings live deadlocks PC

# 2018-04-20

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier "Monitor0"

#  ModeLine "1600x1200"x75.0 202.50 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz e)

  Mode "1600x1200x75.0"

    DotClock 202.50

    HTimings 1600 1664 1856 2160

    VTimings 1200 1201 1204 1250

    Flags "+hsync" "+vsync"

  EndMode

  Option "Primary" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  Identifier "GPU0"

  Driver "amdgpu"

  Screen 0

  Option "Monitor-HDMI-A-0" "Monitor0"

  Option "SWcursor" "false"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier "Screen0"

  Device "GPU0"

  Monitor "Monitor0"

  SubSection "Display"

    Modes "1600x1200x75.0"

  EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Second problem is that Minecraft reports it is unable to find an OpenGL context to render to, and I'm inclined to believe it because none of my games on steam are working either.

At this point, I'm not sure what to do. Any help would be appreciated.Last edited by sibercat on Sun Apr 29, 2018 2:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

Do you have these set?

```
CONFIG_DRM_AMD_DC=y

CONFIG_DRM_AMD_DC_PRE_VEGA=y
```

Doing so is probably a good idea.

Post your xorg.log, dmesg|grep drm, and eselect opengl list too.

----------

## sibercat

I do have those kernel options set. 

zgrep DRM_AMD /proc/config.gz

```
CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU=y

# CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_SI is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_CIK is not set

CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_USERPTR=y

# CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_GART_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_AMD_ACP is not set

CONFIG_DRM_AMD_DC=y

CONFIG_DRM_AMD_DC_PRE_VEGA=y

CONFIG_DRM_AMD_DC_FBC=y

# CONFIG_DRM_AMD_DC_DCN1_0 is not set

```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
[    35.084] 

X.Org X Server 1.19.5

Release Date: 2017-10-12

[    35.084] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    35.084] Build Operating System: Linux 4.15.18-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    35.084] Current Operating System: Linux siber-space 4.15.18-gentoo #6 SMP Sun Apr 22 15:02:43 PDT 2018 x86_64

[    35.084] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.15.18-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 ro

[    35.084] Build Date: 20 April 2018  07:16:21PM

[    35.084]  

[    35.084] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[    35.084]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    35.084] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    35.084] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Apr 23 16:43:38 2018

[    35.113] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    35.113] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    35.164] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    35.164] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    35.164] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    35.164] (**) |   |-->Device "GPU0"

[    35.164] (**) Option "DontVTSwitch" "false"

[    35.164] (**) Option "DontZap" "false"

[    35.164] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    35.164] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    35.164] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    35.164] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    35.193] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    35.193]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    35.193] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    35.193]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    35.193] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    35.193]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    35.198] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    35.198]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    35.198]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    35.198] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/

[    35.198] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    35.198] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    35.198] (II) Loader magic: 0x55eb80cfbc60

[    35.198] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    35.198]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    35.198]    X.Org Video Driver: 23.0

[    35.198]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[    35.198]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[    35.199] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    35.202] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:699f:1043:0513 rev 199, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/2097152, 0xfea00000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000e000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    35.202] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    35.224] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    35.318] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    35.318]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    35.318]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[    35.318] (II) LoadModule: "amdgpu"

[    35.318] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/amdgpu_drv.so

[    35.363] (II) Module amdgpu: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    35.363]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.3.0

[    35.363]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    35.363]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[    35.363] (II) AMDGPU: Driver for AMD Radeon:

   All GPUs supported by the amdgpu kernel driver

[    35.363] (++) using VT number 7

[    35.372] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[    35.394] (==) AMDGPU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    35.394] (II) AMDGPU(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    35.394] (==) AMDGPU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    35.394] (**) AMDGPU(0): Option "SWcursor" "false"

[    35.394] (==) AMDGPU(0): RGB weight 888

[    35.394] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[    35.394] (--) AMDGPU(0): Chipset: "Radeon RX 550 Series" (ChipID = 0x699f)

[    35.394] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    35.394] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    35.394] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    35.402] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    35.402]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    35.402]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    35.402] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    35.402] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    35.402] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    37.239] (II) Loading sub module "glamoregl"

[    37.239] (II) LoadModule: "glamoregl"

[    37.239] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so

[    37.281] (II) Module glamoregl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    37.281]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    37.281]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    37.281] (II) glamor: OpenGL accelerated X.org driver based.

[    37.297] (II) glamor: EGL version 1.5 (DRI2):

[    37.308] (II) AMDGPU(0): glamor detected, initialising EGL layer.

[    37.308] (==) AMDGPU(0): TearFree property default: auto

[    37.308] (II) AMDGPU(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[    37.308] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DisplayPort-0 using monitor section Monitor0

[    37.308] (**) AMDGPU(0): Option "Primary" "true"

[    37.309] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-0 using monitor section Monitor0

[    37.309] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DVI-D-0 has no monitor section

[    37.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID for output HDMI-A-0

[    37.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Manufacturer: AOC  Model: 3660  Serial#: 910

[    37.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Year: 2003  Week: 34

[    37.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    37.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Digital Display Input

[    37.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 27

[    37.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    37.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

[    37.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    37.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    37.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): redX: 0.631 redY: 0.329   greenX: 0.276 greenY: 0.600

[    37.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.057   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.297

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported established timings:

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): 720x400@70Hz

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): 640x480@60Hz

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): 640x480@75Hz

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): 800x600@75Hz

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported standard timings:

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 85  vid: 22913

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 157.5 MHz   Image Size:  360 x 270 mm

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1344  h_sync_end 1504 h_blank_end 1728 h_border: 0

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1072 v_border: 0

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Monitor name: CM920F

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Monitor name: CRT Display

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 96 kHz, PixClock max 205 MHz

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 27.0 MHz   Image Size:  160 x 90 mm

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 720  h_sync: 736  h_sync_end 798 h_blank_end 858 h_border: 0

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 489  v_sync_end 495 v_blanking: 525 v_border: 0

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID (in hex):

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0):    00ffffffffffff0005e360368e030000

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0):    220d010380241b782a9ea8a154469924

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0):    0e484ca4430031594559615981598199

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0):    a94f01010101863d00c05100304040a0

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0):    1300680e1100001e000000fc00434d39

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0):    323046200a2020202020000000fc0043

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0):    525420446973706c61790a20000000fd

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0):    0032a01e6014000a2020202020200186

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0):    02031b61230907078301000067030c00

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0):    2000802d43908402e2000f8c0ad08a20

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0):    e02d10103e9600a05a00000000000000

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0):    00000000000000000000000000000000

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0):    00000000000000000000000000000000

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0):    00000000000000000000000000000000

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0):    00000000000000000000000000000000

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0):    00000000000000000000000000000029

[    37.322] (--) AMDGPU(0): HDMI max TMDS frequency 225000KHz

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Printing probed modes for output HDMI-A-0

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1600x1200x75.0"x75.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz UP)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x85.0  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync (91.1 kHz eP)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x59.9  148.35  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.4 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x85.0  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync (85.9 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x800"x85.0  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  800 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync (91.1 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.18  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   27.03  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.9   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID for output DisplayPort-0

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID for output DVI-D-0

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-0 connected

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DisplayPort-0 disconnected

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DVI-D-0 disconnected

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using user preference for initial modes

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-0 using initial mode 1600x1200x75.0 +0+0

[    37.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): mem size init: gart size :ffd37000 vram size: s:ff710000 visible:f710000

[    37.322] (==) AMDGPU(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    37.322] (==) AMDGPU(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    37.322] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    37.322] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    37.322] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    37.322] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    37.330] (II) AMDGPU(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    37.330] (II) AMDGPU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: radeonsi

[    37.330] (II) AMDGPU(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: radeonsi

[    37.330] (II) AMDGPU(0): Front buffer pitch: 6656 bytes

[    37.331] (II) AMDGPU(0): SYNC extension fences enabled

[    37.331] (II) AMDGPU(0): Present extension enabled

[    37.331] (==) AMDGPU(0): DRI3 enabled

[    37.331] (==) AMDGPU(0): Backing store enabled

[    37.331] (II) AMDGPU(0): Direct rendering enabled

[    37.493] (II) AMDGPU(0): Use GLAMOR acceleration.

[    37.493] (II) AMDGPU(0): Acceleration enabled

[    37.493] (==) AMDGPU(0): DPMS enabled

[    37.493] (==) AMDGPU(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    37.584] (II) AMDGPU(0): Set up textured video (glamor)

[    37.584] (II) AMDGPU(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    37.586] (WW) AMDGPU(0): Option "Primary" is not used

[    37.586] (--) RandR disabled

[    37.600] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    37.600] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    37.600] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    37.600] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile

[    37.600] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    37.600] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control

[    37.600] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    37.600] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    37.600] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float

[    37.600] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    37.600] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness

[    37.602] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized radeonsi

[    37.602] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    37.603] (II) AMDGPU(0): Setting screen physical size to 423 x 317

[    38.408] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    38.408] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    38.408] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    38.408] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    38.440] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.440]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 2.10.5

[    38.440]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    38.440]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[    38.440] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    38.440] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    38.440] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    38.441] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    38.441] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    38.441] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    38.441] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    38.441] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    38.441] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    38.442] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    38.442] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    38.442] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    38.442] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    38.442] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    38.442] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    38.442] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    38.442] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    38.442] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    38.442] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    38.442] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    38.443] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event2)

[    38.443] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    38.443] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    38.443] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event3)

[    38.443] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    38.443] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    38.444] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP (/dev/input/event4)

[    38.444] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    38.444] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    38.444] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP (/dev/input/event5)

[    38.444] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    38.444] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    38.444] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP (/dev/input/event6)

[    38.445] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    38.445] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    38.445] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech K330 (/dev/input/event13)

[    38.445] (**) Logitech K330: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    38.445] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech K330'

[    38.445] (**) Logitech K330: always reports core events

[    38.445] (**) evdev: Logitech K330: Device: "/dev/input/event13"

[    38.446] (--) evdev: Logitech K330: Vendor 0x46d Product 0x4016

[    38.446] (--) evdev: Logitech K330: Found 1 mouse buttons

[    38.446] (--) evdev: Logitech K330: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    38.446] (--) evdev: Logitech K330: Found relative axes

[    38.446] (II) evdev: Logitech K330: Forcing relative x/y axes to exist.

[    38.446] (--) evdev: Logitech K330: Found absolute axes

[    38.446] (II) evdev: Logitech K330: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

[    38.446] (--) evdev: Logitech K330: Found keys

[    38.446] (II) evdev: Logitech K330: Configuring as mouse

[    38.446] (II) evdev: Logitech K330: Configuring as keyboard

[    38.446] (II) evdev: Logitech K330: Adding scrollwheel support

[    38.446] (**) evdev: Logitech K330: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    38.446] (**) evdev: Logitech K330: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    38.446] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-3/1-3.1/1-3.1:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/0003:046D:4016.0005/input/input13/event13"

[    38.446] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech K330" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    38.446] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    38.446] (II) evdev: Logitech K330: initialized for relative axes.

[    38.446] (WW) evdev: Logitech K330: ignoring absolute axes.

[    38.446] (**) Logitech K330: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    38.446] (**) Logitech K330: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    38.446] (**) Logitech K330: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    38.446] (**) Logitech K330: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    38.446] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech M215 2nd Gen (/dev/input/event12)

[    38.446] (**) Logitech M215 2nd Gen: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    38.446] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech M215 2nd Gen'

[    38.446] (**) Logitech M215 2nd Gen: always reports core events

[    38.446] (**) evdev: Logitech M215 2nd Gen: Device: "/dev/input/event12"

[    38.446] (--) evdev: Logitech M215 2nd Gen: Vendor 0x46d Product 0x401b

[    38.446] (--) evdev: Logitech M215 2nd Gen: Found 20 mouse buttons

[    38.446] (--) evdev: Logitech M215 2nd Gen: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    38.446] (--) evdev: Logitech M215 2nd Gen: Found relative axes

[    38.446] (--) evdev: Logitech M215 2nd Gen: Found x and y relative axes

[    38.446] (II) evdev: Logitech M215 2nd Gen: Configuring as mouse

[    38.446] (II) evdev: Logitech M215 2nd Gen: Adding scrollwheel support

[    38.446] (**) evdev: Logitech M215 2nd Gen: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    38.446] (**) evdev: Logitech M215 2nd Gen: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    38.446] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-3/1-3.1/1-3.1:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/0003:046D:401B.0004/input/input12/event12"

[    38.446] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech M215 2nd Gen" (type: MOUSE, id 9)

[    38.447] (II) evdev: Logitech M215 2nd Gen: initialized for relative axes.

[    38.447] (**) Logitech M215 2nd Gen: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    38.447] (**) Logitech M215 2nd Gen: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    38.447] (**) Logitech M215 2nd Gen: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    38.447] (**) Logitech M215 2nd Gen: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    38.447] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech M215 2nd Gen (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    38.447] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    38.447] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    38.447] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line Out (/dev/input/event10)

[    38.447] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    38.447] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    38.447] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Front Headphone (/dev/input/event11)

[    38.447] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    38.447] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    38.447] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Front Mic (/dev/input/event7)

[    38.447] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    38.447] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    38.447] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Rear Mic (/dev/input/event8)

[    38.447] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    38.447] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    38.448] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line (/dev/input/event9)

[    38.448] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    38.448] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   160.077] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID vendor "AOC", prod id 13920

[   160.077] (II) AMDGPU(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 720x480 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[   160.077] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

[   160.077] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

[   160.077] (II) AMDGPU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   160.077] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync (91.1 kHz eP)

[   160.077] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x0.0   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   160.077] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[   160.077] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   160.077] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   160.077] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[   160.077] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[   160.077] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[   160.077] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz e)

[   160.077] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz e)

[   160.078] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz e)

[   160.078] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync (85.9 kHz e)

[   160.078] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz e)

[   160.078] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x576"x0.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[   160.078] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x0.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[   160.078] (--) AMDGPU(0): HDMI max TMDS frequency 225000KHz

[   160.078] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID vendor "AOC", prod id 13920

[   160.078] (II) AMDGPU(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 720x480 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync (91.1 kHz eP)

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x0.0   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz e)

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz e)

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz e)

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync (85.9 kHz e)

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz e)

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x576"x0.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[   160.079] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x0.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[   160.079] (--) AMDGPU(0): HDMI max TMDS frequency 225000KHz

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID vendor "AOC", prod id 13920

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 720x480 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync (91.1 kHz eP)

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x0.0   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz e)

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz e)

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz e)

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync (85.9 kHz e)

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz e)

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x576"x0.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[   162.782] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x0.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[   162.782] (--) AMDGPU(0): HDMI max TMDS frequency 225000KHz

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID vendor "AOC", prod id 13920

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 720x480 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync (91.1 kHz eP)

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x0.0   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz e)

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz e)

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz e)

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync (85.9 kHz e)

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz e)

[   164.985] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x576"x0.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[   164.986] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x0.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[   164.986] (--) AMDGPU(0): HDMI max TMDS frequency 225000KHz

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID vendor "AOC", prod id 13920

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 720x480 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync (91.1 kHz eP)

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x0.0   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz e)

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz e)

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz e)

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync (85.9 kHz e)

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz e)

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x576"x0.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[   173.321] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x0.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[   173.321] (--) AMDGPU(0): HDMI max TMDS frequency 225000KHz

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID vendor "AOC", prod id 13920

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 720x480 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync (91.1 kHz eP)

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x0.0   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz e)

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz e)

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz e)

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync (85.9 kHz e)

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz e)

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x576"x0.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[   173.322] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x0.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[   173.322] (--) AMDGPU(0): HDMI max TMDS frequency 225000KHz

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID vendor "AOC", prod id 13920

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 720x480 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync (91.1 kHz eP)

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x0.0   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz e)

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz e)

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz e)

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync (85.9 kHz e)

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz e)

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x576"x0.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[   226.616] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x0.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[   226.616] (--) AMDGPU(0): HDMI max TMDS frequency 225000KHz

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID vendor "AOC", prod id 13920

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 720x480 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync (91.1 kHz eP)

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x0.0   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz e)

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz e)

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz e)

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync (85.9 kHz e)

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (93.8 kHz e)

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x576"x0.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[   226.643] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x0.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[   226.643] (--) AMDGPU(0): HDMI max TMDS frequency 225000KHz

```

----------

## sibercat

dmesg | grep drm

```
[    0.185446] [drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.

[    0.186108] fb: switching to amdgpudrmfb from simple

[    0.186969] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (POLARIS12 0x1002:0x699F 0x1043:0x0513 0xC7).

[    0.186977] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFEA00000

[    0.186979] [drm] register mmio size: 262144

[    0.186988] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 1002:5a16 = 31cd02/0

[    0.186992] [drm] probing mlw for device 1002:5a16 = 31cd02

[    0.186999] [drm] UVD is enabled in VM mode

[    0.187011] [drm] UVD ENC is enabled in VM mode

[    0.187022] [drm] VCE enabled in VM mode

[    0.187323] [drm] GPU post is not needed

[    0.187338] [drm] vm size is 64 GB, block size is 13-bit, fragment size is 9-bit

[    0.187355] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=4096M, BAR=256M

[    0.187357] [drm] RAM width 128bits GDDR5

[    0.187434] [drm] amdgpu: 4096M of VRAM memory ready

[    0.187436] [drm] amdgpu: 4096M of GTT memory ready.

[    0.187448] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 65536, num gpu pages 65536

[    0.187497] [drm] PCIE GART of 256M enabled (table at 0x000000F400040000).

[    0.187572] [drm] amdgpu: irq initialized.

[    0.187594] [drm] Chained IB support enabled!

[    0.188527] [drm] Found UVD firmware Version: 1.79 Family ID: 16

[    0.189124] [drm] Found VCE firmware Version: 52.4 Binary ID: 3

[    0.260121] [drm] DM_PPLIB: values for Engine clock

[    0.260123] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    21400

[    0.260125] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    55100

[    0.260126] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    73400

[    0.260128] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    100000

[    0.260129] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    104600

[    0.260130] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    109800

[    0.260131] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    112400

[    0.260133] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    118300

[    0.260134] [drm] DM_PPLIB: Warning: using default validation clocks!

[    0.260136] [drm] DM_PPLIB: Validation clocks:

[    0.260137] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    engine_max_clock: 72000

[    0.260138] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    memory_max_clock: 80000

[    0.260140] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    level           : 0

[    0.260141] [drm] DM_PPLIB: reducing engine clock level from 8 to 2

[    0.260143] [drm] DM_PPLIB: values for Memory clock

[    0.260145] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    30000

[    0.260146] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    100000

[    0.260147] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    175000

[    0.260148] [drm] DM_PPLIB: Warning: using default validation clocks!

[    0.260150] [drm] DM_PPLIB: Validation clocks:

[    0.260151] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    engine_max_clock: 72000

[    0.260153] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    memory_max_clock: 80000

[    0.260154] [drm] DM_PPLIB:    level           : 0

[    0.260155] [drm] DM_PPLIB: reducing memory clock level from 3 to 1

[    0.260158] [drm] DC: create_links: connectors_num: physical:3, virtual:0

[    0.272134] [drm] Display Core initialized!

[    0.297307] [drm] CM920F play: [Block 0] 

[    0.297309] [drm] CM920F play: [Block 1] 

[    0.297313] [drm] dc_link_detect: manufacturer_id = E305, product_id = 3660, serial_number = 38E, manufacture_week = 34, manufacture_year = 13, display_name = CM920F play, speaker_flag = 1, audio_mode_count = 1

[    0.297318] [drm] dc_link_detect: mode number = 0, format_code = 1, channel_count = 2, sample_rate = 7, sample_size = 7

[    0.297368] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    0.297370] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    0.298696] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 17 usecs

[    0.299639] [drm] ring test on 9 succeeded in 8 usecs

[    0.299663] [drm] ring test on 1 succeeded in 10 usecs

[    0.299673] [drm] ring test on 2 succeeded in 3 usecs

[    0.299685] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 4 usecs

[    0.299695] [drm] ring test on 4 succeeded in 3 usecs

[    0.299717] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 9 usecs

[    0.299726] [drm] ring test on 6 succeeded in 3 usecs

[    0.299736] [drm] ring test on 7 succeeded in 3 usecs

[    0.299746] [drm] ring test on 8 succeeded in 3 usecs

[    0.299802] [drm] ring test on 10 succeeded in 7 usecs

[    0.299810] [drm] ring test on 11 succeeded in 6 usecs

[    0.346225] [drm] ring test on 12 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    0.346273] [drm] ring test on 13 succeeded in 18 usecs

[    0.346285] [drm] ring test on 14 succeeded in 3 usecs

[    0.346287] [drm] UVD and UVD ENC initialized successfully.

[    0.457209] [drm] ring test on 15 succeeded in 7 usecs

[    0.457221] [drm] ring test on 16 succeeded in 3 usecs

[    0.457223] [drm] VCE initialized successfully.

[    0.457547] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded

[    0.457728] [drm] ib test on ring 1 succeeded

[    0.457781] [drm] ib test on ring 2 succeeded

[    0.457832] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded

[    0.457882] [drm] ib test on ring 4 succeeded

[    0.457933] [drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded

[    0.457983] [drm] ib test on ring 6 succeeded

[    0.458039] [drm] ib test on ring 7 succeeded

[    0.458090] [drm] ib test on ring 8 succeeded

[    0.458121] [drm] ib test on ring 9 succeeded

[    0.458157] [drm] ib test on ring 10 succeeded

[    0.458189] [drm] ib test on ring 11 succeeded

[    0.459961] [drm] ib test on ring 12 succeeded

[    0.460310] [drm] ib test on ring 13 succeeded

[    0.460605] [drm] ib test on ring 14 succeeded

[    0.460837] [drm] ib test on ring 15 succeeded

[    0.461940] [drm] fb mappable at 0xC03F2000

[    0.461941] [drm] vram apper at 0xC0000000

[    0.461943] [drm] size 5242880

[    0.461944] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    0.461945] [drm]    pitch is 5120

[    0.461997] fbcon: amdgpudrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    0.469456] [drm] {1280x1024, 1728x1072@157500Khz}

[    0.497065] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: fb0: amdgpudrmfb frame buffer device

[    0.497265] [drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.23.0 20150101 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[   38.118935] [drm] {1600x1200, 2160x1250@202500Khz}

```

and eselect opengl list

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

----------

## sibercat

Quick update. I managed to pull a kernel crashlog over ssh when changing resolution, and the crash is in snd_ctl_notify. Checking dmesg shows the following

```
[   18.650667] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[   18.651912] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Force to non-snoop mode

[   18.653230] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

[   18.661167] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Too many HDMI devices

[   18.661168] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Consider building the kernel with CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

[   18.661169] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Too many HDMI devices

[   18.661170] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Consider building the kernel with CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

[   18.661171] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Too many HDMI devices

[   18.661172] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Consider building the kernel with CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

[   18.666992] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0: autoconfig for Generic: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[   18.666993] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   18.666995] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   18.666996] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[   18.666997] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    dig-out=0x11/0x0

[   18.666998] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    inputs:

[   18.666999] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:      Front Mic=0x19

[   18.667012] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:      Rear Mic=0x18

[   18.667013] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:      Line=0x1a

```

recompiling the kernel with the suggested option enabled, will update after compiling and rebooting...

Update: 

That solved my system crashing problem when changing resolutions, and as a bonus, enables an HDMI audio device in pulseaudio, should I decide to use it later down the road. Still trying to figure out my OpenGL problem, though

Update 2:

I've decided that my remaining problem, where some programs fail to launch/render, is due to two things: 1) The cheap hdmi-to-vga adapter I bought confuses xrandr output, and fails to parse. 2) Some programs come bundled with their own version of core libraries (mainly libstdc++.so) which conflict with amdgpu drivers compiled with more recent versions on your system. 

And with that, I'll mark this as solved

----------

